# Fuente de alimentacion a 12, 5 y 3.3V



## torres007 (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola a todos,

tengo 5v a la salida de mi fuente pero quiero añadirle un adaptador que me de 3.3v para la vcc de una memoria. como me recomendais que haga la conversion? 

un saludo y gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2008)

hola
Yo en los casos que he necesitado algo parecido, le he puesto dos diodos rectificadores en serie, restandole a la alimentacion 1,4 v. De este modo obtendras 3,6 V.

La simplicidad tiene el incombeniente de que no es exactamente la tension que pides.

si quieres una tension exacta de 3,3 tendras que utilizar un circuito integrado y un par de resistencias, puede ser el LM317

saludos


----------



## torres007 (Ene 15, 2008)

gracias pepechip.

y tienes por ahi algun esquema de la configuracion de las resistencias y el LM317? he estado mirando el datasheet pero las configuraciones viene o para tensiones distintas a la que yo quiero o para ajustar la Vo mediante un potenciometro.

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola.

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## torres007 (Ene 16, 2008)

bUENO, pues esta es mi fuente. Tiene salidas para 12V, 5V y 3.3V. Esta diseñada para un proyecto en concreto que no requiere mucha corriente. solo para un rele, un micro y una pequeña memoria dataflash.

El puente de diodos esta asi porque es el que utilice para simular. Creo que utilizare un DB101 el diodo que va en serie lo vi en un diseño por la red y lo uso para bajar un poco de tension y obtener un valor cercano(12.3V creo) a los 12V que necesito para el rele y a parte ya me sirve para que la descarga de los condensadores no pase corriente hacia el puente o algo asi lei, no lo tengo muy claro.

Estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia, idea, corrección,... lo que sea, que pa eso estamos aqui para aprender!

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Podrias emplear un potenciometro multivuelta y vas regulando con un multimetro en mano!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2008)

Hola.
En tu dibujo, haz puesto el Vcc, en tierra.
Te sugiero estos valores para  Vo=3.3V, R1=220, R2=360, con estos valores, teóricamente Vo=3.295V.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## torres007 (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola a todos,

elaficionado, cierto, ha sido un lapsus! D

He pensado ponerle unos diodos de protección en antiparalelo a los LMxxx, para este caso son útiles o estarían de más?

Esta fuente me gustaria acoplarsela a un sistema de control que me gustaria comercializar, asi que cualquier proteccion que se le pueda añadir no estaria de más.

Sugerencias y criticas por favor!

un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## jucascu (Dic 2, 2009)

gracias a todos por la ayuda!!!!!


----------

